# Mini Z & T racing



## HouseofHobbies (Nov 7, 2004)

House of Hobbies in Holland Mi.
Races Mini Zs and Mini Ts indoors on carpet every Monday night Nov. - April
We also race extended races the 2nd Saturday of each month starting at 1PM. For more info call 616-355-2064 M-F 10-8 Sat. 10-5


----------

